# CERVELO WARRANTY FRAUD



## billasimomytis (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi, I am a 21 years old cyclist from Athens, Greece. I have been racing for 6 years, won many national titles and have competed in European level in road and track.

In January 2016 I bought a cervelo s5 ultegra bike BRAND NEW via a cycling shop in town.
However, in early 2020 the bike started feeling strange at the rear end so with some checking I noticed that after heavy training the rear wheel was moving from its place (factory wheels).

Later the same year the problem got bigger and I wasn't able to ride the bike anymore.. So I contacted cervelo and discussed about the problem. They told me that I should communicate with my local dealer and not the shop that I bought the bike and get the bike checked in person. With the help of the dealer search engine in cervelos' site I found a shop near me so I got the bike there to get checked. But the owner of the shop told me that he is not a local dealer and he does not why so many shops appear as dealers whereas there is only one dealer in Athens who is called 'TOPODILATO'.., I was lucky enough thou because the owner was also a CARBON EXPERT as he is repairing and making carbon components and frames, so he saw my bike and AT THE FIRST GLANCE HE TOLD ME THAT THE DAMAGE AT THE REAR DROPOUTS IS HUGE AND THE REAR WHEEL IS RESPONSIBLE so its best to go to 'TOPODILATO' and make a warranty claim..( always riding with factory wheels and racing about 8-10 times each year with TUNE AUTHENTIC wheels)

So did I... The next day I went to 'TOPODILATO' talked to the DEALER WHO SEEMED UNWILLING TO HELP and he told me that he will check the bike later and contact cervelo. After about a week I called to learn some news as I was anxious, he TOLD ME THAT HE TRIED HIS BEST TO REPLACE MY FRAME AS I AM YOUNG AND I RACE IN A VERY COMPETITIVE LEVEL but they do not want to as they claim that I was tightening the wheel wrong........So, I emailed cervelo myself and told them that I am a cyclist in a high competition level and obviously I do know how to tighten a rear wheel, also I clearly mentioned that a carbon expert that I accidentally visited , the local dealer and me want my frame replaced.. In the answer of this mail CERVELO STATED THAT MY LOCAL DEALER LIED AND HE DID NOT WANT TO ACCEPT THE WARRANTY and that he first claimed that I am responsible for the damage as I did not tighten the wheel right.... After some more pressure to the dealer WE AGREED TO GET MY FRAME REPLACED WITH THE EXPENSE OF 980 EUR + SHIPPING(80-100 EUR) + TAXES and the DELIVERY DATE BEING 15-30 JANUARY 2021.

FAST FORWARD 7 MONTHS and many calls by me to my local dealer as he did not seem to care that much. I heard some good news. The THE FRAME WOULD COME IN AUGUST BUT I might have to PAY MORE MONE FOR THE HANDLEBARS, STEM, SEATPOST.... I clearly stated that I have already agreed with them the amount of money and have wait so many months so it is not fair to pay more money. So the time came and the frame ARRIVED WITHOUT HANDLEBARS, DERAILLEUR HANGER, FORKS AND SEATPOST and I was told that I ultimately have to pay the extra money for the stem, handlebars, seatpost AND FORKS (forks was included in the price even after cervelo and the dealer himself changed the agreement with no permission) with the TOTAL AMOUNT RISING AT 2300 EUR....

*ALL IN ALL I WAS TOLD LIES BY CERVELOS' LOCAL DEALER, I HAD TO PAY 1300 EUR TO GET MY BIKE REPLACED ALTHOUGH I DID NOT DAMAGE IT MYSELF, I WAITED FOR THE NEW FRAME TO COME NEARLY 8 MONTHS, THE FRAME CAME INCOMPLETE AND I WAS ASKED TO PAY NEARLY 100% MORE THAN WE AGREED TO GET THE COMPLETE FRAME WHENEVER THE OTHER COMPONENTS ARRIVE......*

At that point I have to state that CERVELO SELLS THE S5 WITH ALL THE ABOVE COMPONENTS AS A FRAME and 980EUR + TAXES + 80-100EUR = 1300EUR was clearly stated that covered the hole expense for all the components.
*CERVELO DOES NOT RESPOND TO MY EMAILS ANYMORE AND DO NOT CARE ABOUT THEIR WARRANTY.*
Also I bought wheels, groupset and saddle worth of 3000eur to build the bike and train again BUT THEY STILL ARE IN THEIR BOXES UNTOUCHED.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

another nightmare story in the bicycle warranty business. Warranty is a joke in this industry. Crapshot at best.
It does seem that warranties coming from countries outside of the US seem to be not as great, but make no mistake, plenty of warranty horrors in the US too.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm wondering why someone with multiple national titles is mucking around with a bike warranty issue.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

tomato coupe said:


> I'm wondering why someone with multiple national titles is mucking around with a bike warranty issue.


And with stock wheels? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billasimomytis (Sep 6, 2021)

tomato coupe said:


> I'm wondering why someone with multiple national titles is mucking around with a bike warranty issue.





PBL450 said:


> And with stock wheels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because you do not have any idea what is going on in Greece. The national federation does not have enough money to provide the athletes with equipment or cover the costs of preparation for big races due to the crisis. Also the small amount of equipment that they do manage to provide is taken by the best 2-3 athletes, but the saddest part is that they sell it illegally after they do not need it anymore and do not give it to the rest of the national team........ Obviously(due to crisis again), sponsorships are minor and do not cover such big purchases as wheels....

So next time you watch cycling races don't wonder why there is no participation from Greece or why Greek athletes perform bad. There is simply no support from the government from any perspective you can possibly imagine.....the exact same topic was stated in an interview on air during the Olympics.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

billasimomytis said:


> Because you do not have any idea what is going on in Greece. The national federation does not have enough money to provide the athletes with equipment or cover the costs of preparation for big races due to the crisis. Also the small amount of equipment that they do manage to provide is taken by the best 2-3 athletes, but the saddest part is that they sell it illegally after they do not need it anymore and do not give it to the rest of the national team........ Obviously(due to crisis again), sponsorships are minor and do not cover such big purchases as wheels....
> 
> So next time you watch cycling races don't wonder why there is no participation from Greece or why Greek athletes perform bad. There is simply no support from the government from any perspective you can possibly imagine.....the exact same topic was stated in an interview on air during the Olympics.


well thank you young man for the taking the time to elegantly explain and clarify the situation of Greece to some ignorant (there is no other way to put it) Americans. Many Americans tend to be under the impression that just because you're a "national" something, then you should be treated like a king with maids awaiting to carry out your orders using the best of the best equipments and service. These folks would be shocked to hear about how world class African marathoners live and train before a lucky few ever landed the big contracts with Nike or Addidas. It seems that if you're a foreigner, and if Americans have a doubt about the authenticity of your story brought about by their own ignorance,.. well.. first thing they do is question you and cast doubt on your character, eh.

Also, many Americans are a bit of a corporate apologists, vangaurd of the corporation. So they see a post screaming "CERVELO FRAUD", with muliple highlighted sentences in capital letters,.. well more often then not they will side with the corporation and relegating you to "troll" status until you've proven otherwise.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> well thank you young man for the taking the time to elegantly explain and clarify the situation of Greece to some ignorant (there is no other way to put it) Americans. Many Americans tend to be under the impression that just because you're a "national" something, then you should be treated like a king with maids awaiting to carry out your orders using the best of the best equipments and service. These folks would be shocked to hear about how world class African marathoners live and train before a lucky few ever landed the big contracts with Nike or Addidas. It seems that if you're a foreigner, and if Americans have a doubt about the authenticity of your story brought about by their own ignorance,.. well.. first thing they do is question you and cast doubt on your character, eh.
> 
> Also, many Americans are a bit of a corporate apologists, vangaurd of the corporation. So they see a post screaming "CERVELO FRAUD", with muliple highlighted sentences in capital letters,.. well more often then not they will side with the corporation and relegating you to "troll" status until you've proven otherwise.


3rd in Nationals in 2020. Pretty nice ride right?











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Friends don't let friends buy Cervelo's!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

duriel said:


> Friends don't let friends buy Cervelo's!


Do National Champions ride off the floor bikes with stock wheels like the 3rd place guy in the pic with the 5K+ Spesh? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Why are you quoting me, I have no idea, he said they gave the team leaders bikes. Is that him in the picture? I have no issues with his story or explanation.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

duriel said:


> Why are you quoting me, I have no idea, he said they gave the team leaders bikes. Is that him in the picture? I have no issues with his story or explanation.


No offense, just grabbed the post... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> It seems that if you're a foreigner, and if Americans have a doubt about the authenticity of your story brought about by their own ignorance,.. well.. first thing they do is question you and cast doubt on your character, eh.


You can also drop the "ignorant American" bs. No one has questioned his character, nor cast doubts on his story.


----------



## billasimomytis (Sep 6, 2021)

aclinjury said:


> well thank you young man for the taking the time to elegantly explain and clarify the situation of Greece to some ignorant (there is no other way to put it) Americans. Many Americans tend to be under the impression that just because you're a "national" something, then you should be treated like a king with maids awaiting to carry out your orders using the best of the best equipments and service. These folks would be shocked to hear about how world class African marathoners live and train before a lucky few ever landed the big contracts with Nike or Addidas. It seems that if you're a foreigner, and if Americans have a doubt about the authenticity of your story brought about by their own ignorance,.. well.. first thing they do is question you and cast doubt on your character, eh.
> 
> Also, many Americans are a bit of a corporate apologists, vangaurd of the corporation. So they see a post screaming "CERVELO FRAUD", with muliple highlighted sentences in capital letters,.. well more often then not they will side with the corporation and relegating you to "troll" status until you've proven otherwise.


This is exactly what I can se bellow..thanks!


----------



## billasimomytis (Sep 6, 2021)

PBL450 said:


> 3rd in Nationals in 2020. Pretty nice ride right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PBL450 said:


> Do National Champions ride off the floor bikes with stock wheels like the 3rd place guy in the pic with the 5K+ Spesh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The fact that you searched online for this picture is ridiculous man,you are trying to prove me and so many other people (with a single photo) that go through rough times trying their best in sports and many other departments that we are not in economical crisis and we do have support from the goverment.


Did you even read the part about 2-3 athletes, pol.tzortzakis is the best road cyclist here in Greece that's why he raced in the Olympics this year, or has it ever crossed your mind that some people have more money than some others??????????????

Also I have to tell you that ALL THE equipment you see is not sponsorship nor from the federation , its equipment bought by POL.TZORTZAKIS and TALOS ANEK LINES team so when you do not know sth and sb explains it to you nicely please do not try be cocky my friend.


So to conclude my smart friend GO SEE THIS GUY THAT PARTICIPATED IN THE OLYMPICS, CRYING BECAUSE HE HAS NO MONEY TO PAY HIS PHYSIOTHERAPIST AND THE COSTS OF PREPERATIONS AND HE WILL STOP HIS CAREER FOR THIS EXACT REASON....


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Moderators Note:

Lets take a few deep breathes everyone before posting. Remember tone is hard to judge on the internet, so assume good intent. 

Personal Note:
I hope things improve for Greece and the Greek people, I know the loss of revenue under COVID was brutal for them.


----------



## billasimomytis (Sep 6, 2021)

Coolhand said:


> Moderators Note:
> 
> Lets take a few deep breathes everyone before posting. Remember tone is hard to judge on the internet, so assume good intent.
> 
> ...


🙏🙏🙏


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

billasimomytis said:


>


Absolutely best wishes for Greece and her people!! No question!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry OP that this thread has taken a bit of a sidetrack, but back to your situation.

In the US, warranty service is better than in smaller countries. There are (a little bit) of consumer laws here that protect consumers. There are small claim courts here that is a potential avenue for a consumer to sue a company (if such consumer so desired on doing). Companies operating in the US know this, so they tend to be a little more generous to warranties filed under US territory, and of course they also price their bikes higher to cover for such warranty service. But for many smaller nations, warranty means crap. What happened to you would rarely be allowed to happen in the US. In the US, you could take this matter to "small claim" courts and win, but most likely the company will want to avoid court time by giving in to your (in this case, very reasonable) resolution.

These sort of stories isn't just in Greece. I've heard lots of similar stories in Asia, like Vietnam, Thailan, Indonesia.

I'm of the opinion that for cycling teams or individuals operating on a small budget, you're better off sourcing your equipment from the Chinese brands (eg, Winspace). Yes, Chinese brands are not as big and renouned as the Western brands, but you also are paying only 1/3 the cost of equipment. Should a warranty goes sour, then well, you could get another bike and still be in a good situation. After seeing the recent Shanghai bicycle trade show, I'm astonished by the array of available equipment over there, at a fraction of what we'd pay for here in the US. I know a few local teams here who are on "Chinese brands" and they are loving it. Personally, I love the Winspace frames and wheels, they are top notched compared to all the big brands.


----------



## rickpaulos (May 13, 2007)

The first and last Cervelo I had. 
Seat tube snapped in two just above the derailleur mount. 
It is now wall art somewhere else.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

rickpaulos said:


> The first and last Cervelo I had.
> Seat tube snapped in two just above the derailleur mount.
> It is now wall art somewhere else.


I had the same frame, Cervelo Soloist Team (aluminum, anodized black). Developed a crack in the seatube and fortunately, Cervelo replaced it with a new carbon S2, so I can't be too mad. I sold it immediately, no more Cervelos for me.


----------



## billasimomytis (Sep 6, 2021)

aclinjury said:


> Sorry OP that this thread has taken a bit of a sidetrack, but back to your situation.
> 
> In the US, warranty service is better than in smaller countries. There are (a little bit) of consumer laws here that protect consumers. There are small claim courts here that is a potential avenue for a consumer to sue a company (if such consumer so desired on doing). Companies operating in the US know this, so they tend to be a little more generous to warranties filed under US territory, and of course they also price their bikes higher to cover for such warranty service. But for many smaller nations, warranty means crap. What happened to you would rarely be allowed to happen in the US. In the US, you could take this matter to "small claim" courts and win, but most likely the company will want to avoid court time by giving in to your (in this case, very reasonable) resolution.
> 
> ...



I am currently look at some frames for the parts that i bought and I am seriously thinking of winspace.. thanks for the info, appreciated....


----------



## billasimomytis (Sep 6, 2021)

burgrat said:


> I had the same frame, Cervelo Soloist Team (aluminum, anodized black). Developed a crack in the seatube and fortunately, Cervelo replaced it with a new carbon S2, so I can't be too mad. I sold it immediately, no more Cervelos for me.



That's for sure, NO MORE CERVELOS!!


----------



## meditationride (12 mo ago)

I'll echo your experience. Cervelo C3, cracked fork. Warranty claim response is that they don't have any to replace it with. But, they'll replace it with a fork from a C2 as a "good will gesture". Taking the stance that a downgrade is a goodwill gesture while ignoring their lifetime warranty. It's a really big turnoff for the entire brand. 
This is actually the 3rd time I'm having to warranty a Cervelo.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

meditationride said:


> I'll echo your experience. Cervelo C3, cracked fork. Warranty claim response is that they don't have any to replace it with. But, they'll replace it with a fork from a C2 as a "good will gesture". Taking the stance that a downgrade is a goodwill gesture while ignoring their lifetime warranty. It's a really big turnoff for the entire brand.
> This is actually the 3rd time I'm having to warranty a Cervelo.


Thanks for posting your experience M!! One of these days I’m going to get around to making a thread that highlights good company customer support and crappy company customer support. I do realize that some companies are much bigger/smaller, nearer/farther but good customer service is is really important, especially since it’s often being tested when things aren’t going well. You judge a good engineer in a Hurricane not on a breezy perfect day.


----------



## Woodieroonie (12 mo ago)

aclinjury said:


> well thank you young man for the taking the time to elegantly explain and clarify the situation of Greece to some ignorant (there is no other way to put it) Americans. Many Americans tend to be under the impression that just because you're a "national" something, then you should be treated like a king with maids awaiting to carry out your orders using the best of the best equipments and service. These folks would be shocked to hear about how world class African marathoners live and train before a lucky few ever landed the big contracts with Nike or Addidas. It seems that if you're a foreigner, and if Americans have a doubt about the authenticity of your story brought about by their own ignorance,.. well.. first thing they do is question you and cast doubt on your character, eh.
> 
> Also, many Americans are a bit of a corporate apologists, vangaurd of the corporation. So they see a post screaming "CERVELO FRAUD", with muliple highlighted sentences in capital letters,.. well more often then not they will side with the corporation and relegating you to "troll" status until you've proven otherwise.


And Americans don't even need to go far to see this, as simple as our neighbor to the south Mexico which treats their athletes like crap 😞


----------

